# Csc orion v16 & v16 sp1& sp2



## majdiotoom (25 نوفمبر 2010)

Orion *16* SP1 ( *without* crack

الروابط

http://www.sendspace.com/file/bs5zy4 

أو


اليكم رابط جديد للبرنامج قمت برفعه على ميجا ابلود

PART1

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U8AONRJZ

PART2

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KF4J0XA2

PART3

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HKMOBZ4Q

PART4

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WH1BM729

أو

http://rapidshare.com/files/433577757/OR16.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/433581688/OR16.part2.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/433586840/OR16.part3.rar

 تحديثات جذريه في csc orion 16 وفق المرفق في الرابط التالي:- 

http://hotfile.com/dl/85116120/cc7aedf/orion_v16_0_whats_new.pdf.html 
 
--------------------------------------

CSC ORION16 SP1


http://rapidshare.com/files/434417775/Orion16_SP1.rar

أو

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U8SUYPRX

او

http://ifile.it/byt3xgh

أو

http://www.mediafire.com/?leulej403q8plut

-----------------------------------------------

CSC ORION 16 UPDATE

Date December 1st, 2010
Size 45.85 MB 
Service Pack 1
رابط الشركه المصنعه للبرنامج

http://www.cscworld.com/updates/orion/

CSC ORION 16 UPDATE

Service Pack 2
Date: December 2010
Size 46.4 MB 

http://www.sendspace.com/file/a8lfoh

cscorion16 sp2

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U8SDUYOP

أو

http://ifile.it/fm25hbd/update_csc_orion_16_sp2_december2010.zip

او

http://www.mediafire.com/?c0tobz8awdwuww6

أو

http://www.sendspace.com/file/9ljm24

أو

http://hotfile.com/dl/90155461/76d0e65/update_csc_orion_16_sp2_december2010.zip.html

أو

http://www.easy-share.com/1913316629/update_csc_orion_16_sp2_december2010.zip

أو

http://depositfiles.com/en/files/wh3fpcni2

-------------------------------------------------

خطوات تنصيب csc orion16

1. Install Orion 16

2. Install HASP Emulator HASPEmulPE-XP_2_33_a002W3.
Use keygen.exe to create haspemul.reg file (keygen.exe must be on hard disk to create the file)الموجود في csc orion 15

3. Run created haspemul.reg file


4. Run HASP Emulator program

6. Click Install HASP Emulator Driver icon (if you can not choose the icon, you probably already have the HASP Emulator Driver installed)

7. Run Orion 16

ومبروك عليكم البرنامج بأذن الله شغال 

من مميزاته الجديده ادخال الكود الاوروبي​


----------



## welly76 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم ... على المشاركة ولكن عند وصول التحميل الى 99.99% يتوقف ولا يمكن فتح الملف ... لكن حاولت تنزيله من الموقع الرسمي ولا يوجد اي اصدار 16 من البرنامج


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (25 نوفمبر 2010)

الرابط محجوب
وشكرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (25 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخت سنا الاسلام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,
حمدا لله على سلامتك وعودتك للملتقى
هل حضرتك جربت الرابط هل يعمل ام لا ؟؟؟
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 نوفمبر 2010)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> الأخت سنا الاسلام
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,
> حمدا لله على سلامتك وعودتك للملتقى
> هل حضرتك جربت الرابط هل يعمل ام لا ؟؟؟
> وشكرا مقدما



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك 

تم تجريب الرابط وهو يعمل ان شاء الله - حجم الملف الموجود بالرابط كبير يصل الى 255 ميجا وسيحتاج الى وقت كبير بعض الشئ لتحميله
الله المستعان 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (25 نوفمبر 2010)

المشكلة ان الموقع محجوب فى السعودية
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## majdiotoom (26 نوفمبر 2010)

لقد قمت بتنصيب البرنامج واستخمدت
HASP Emulator PE V2.33 الموجود بنسخه orion v15
واتبعت الخطوات المطلوبه واشتغل البرنامج
لاحقا ساقوم بالتفصيل بذلك
لان موعد صلاه الجمعه اقترب


----------



## hoiyemen (26 نوفمبر 2010)

يبدو ان هناك تحديثات جذريه في csc orion 16 وفق المرفق في الرابط التالي:-
http://hotfile.com/dl/85116120/cc7aedf/orion_v16_0_whats_new.pdf.html


----------



## majdiotoom (26 نوفمبر 2010)

خطوات تنصيب csc orion16

1. Install Orion 16

2. Install HASP Emulator HASPEmulPE-XP_2_33_a002W3.
Use keygen.exe to create haspemul.reg file (keygen.exe must be on hard disk to create the file)الموجود في csc orion 15

3. Run created haspemul.reg file


4. Run HASP Emulator program

6. Click Install HASP Emulator Driver icon (if you can not choose the icon, you probably already have the HASP Emulator Driver installed)

7. Run Orion 16

ومبروك عليكم البرنامج بأذن الله شغال 

من مميزاته الجديده ادخال الكود الاوروبي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 نوفمبر 2010)

hoiyemen قال:


> يبدو ان هناك تحديثات جذريه في csc orion 16 وفق المرفق في الرابط التالي:-
> http://hotfile.com/dl/85116120/cc7aedf/orion_v16_0_whats_new.pdf.html





majdiotoom قال:


> خطوات تنصيب csc orion16
> 
> 1. Install orion 16
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hoiyemen (26 نوفمبر 2010)

Dear Majdiotoom

Please Try to Upload Copy of * csc orion 15 Crack
including 
**HASP Emulator HASPEmulPE-XP_2_33_a002W3
**and **keygen.exe

Does this Crack works with window 7 (64 bit)
Thank you
*


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يا غالى
وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## majdiotoom (26 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي hoiyemen
اليك الملفات المطلوبه بالمرفقات

البرنامج لايحتاج الى crack حتى يعمل


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور مشكور مشكور


----------



## welly76 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ... البرنامج باين عليه اكثر من رائع ... بس ياريت ترفعوه في سرفر أخر.... اشكرك على مجهودك ..


----------



## majdiotoom (27 نوفمبر 2010)

رابط ل HASP

http://www.4shared.com/file/vLKvH30X/HaspEmuatorProfessionalv233a00.html


----------



## hoiyemen (27 نوفمبر 2010)

Dear Majdiotoom

First of all,Thank you very much for HASP Uploading,and it really works with
( window xpmode),it is great software with the current updating,
But Unfortunately it doesn't work at all with Window 7 ,64 bit in spite of my several trials

Second Thing, I am looking Forward to have
Orion-Revit Structure integrator

AnyHow,thanks once again


----------



## majdiotoom (27 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي hoiyemen

اليك ماطلبت

http://rapidshare.com/#!download|211tg|273394026|Orion151_Revit_Integration.exe|19928


----------



## majdiotoom (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ملف فيديو لشرح برنامج csc orion v13 رائع

http://rapidshare.com/#!download|609tg|273485021|Orion13_Demo_2.avi|100311


----------



## hoiyemen (27 نوفمبر 2010)

Thanks,Thanks my friend for your generous presents


----------



## majdiotoom (27 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## majdiotoom (27 نوفمبر 2010)

رابط اخر الى ملف WHATS NEW IN CSC ORION 16

http://hotfile.com/dl/85116120/cc7aedf/orion_v16_0_whats_new.pdf.html


----------



## cappotchi (27 نوفمبر 2010)

رابط اخر
http://www.4shared.com/file/vLKvH30X/HaspEmuatorProfessionalv233a00.html​


----------



## Jamal (27 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## mohammedshaban (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوور


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (27 نوفمبر 2010)

زميلنا العزيز majdiotoom
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
هل تكمل جميلك معنا وترفع البرنامج على رابط آخر لأن الموقع محجوب عندنا فى السعودية
واكون شاكرا لك


----------



## majdiotoom (27 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي زعيم الاسكندرية

جاري رفع ملفات البرنامج على megaupload
وحالما ينتهي الرفع ساضع لك الروابط بأذن الله


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (27 نوفمبر 2010)

majdiotoom قال:


> اخي زعيم الاسكندرية
> 
> جاري رفع ملفات البرنامج على megaupload
> وحالما ينتهي الرفع ساضع لك الروابط بأذن الله


ارجوك ارجوك بلاش ميجا ابلوود لأنه محجوب تماما فى السعودية
ممكن ميديا فير او فور شير واكون شاكرا ومعترفا لك بالجميل
تحياتى لك​


----------



## majdiotoom (28 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي زعيم الاسكندرية

ساحاول ان ارفعه لك على ميديا فير


----------



## majdiotoom (28 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخوتي الاعزاء

اليكم رابط جديد للبرنامج قمت برفعه على ميجا ابلود

PART1
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U8AONRJZ
PART2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KF4J0XA2
PART3
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HKMOBZ4Q
PART4
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WH1BM729


----------



## Jamal (28 نوفمبر 2010)

majdiotoom قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اخوتي الاعزاء
> 
> اليكم رابط جديد للبرنامج قمت برفعه على ميجا ابلود
> ...



:55::55::55:
:83::83::83::83::83:
هذا الموقع محجوووووووووووووووب في السعودية
يرجى المساعدة في الرفع على 4shared
وشكرا جزيلا:2::2::2:


----------



## majdiotoom (28 نوفمبر 2010)

اخواني م زعيم الاسكندريه وم جمال اليكم

رابط جديد للبرنامج على RAPIDSHARE

http://rapidshare.com/files/433577757/OR16.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/433581688/OR16.part2.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/433586840/OR16.part3.rar


----------



## bomayar (28 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل majdiotoom :

لقد نجحت بالفعل وبعد معاناه من تسطيب Orion 16 عن طريق تسطيب Orion 14 أولا وعمل كراك له ليعمل على ويندوز 7 ثم فتحت Orion 16 ولكنه للأسف يريد منى وضع Authorization code أولا قبل أن يفتح التطبيق وهذا ما بحثت عليه ولم أجده وسط مرفقات البرنامج .
برجاء تحميل هذا الكود أو إقتراح طريقة أخرى لتشغيل البرنامج بدون هذا الكود !
حيث أننى متابع جيد لإصدارات هذا البرنامج الرائع منذ الإصدار 14 و 15 وأريد حقا تشغيل الإصدار 16

ولك منى جزيل الشكر على مجهودك الرائع فى المنتدى .


----------



## majdiotoom (28 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي bomayar
انا لدي window xp
وجدت طريقه لك عن طريق البحث عن عمل البرنامج بوندوز 7وهي كمايلي وارجو ان تنفع

for those running vista 32bit..at start up press F8 and select disable driver signature authentication
..follow the list except use hasp emulator to load original hardlock then use medicine from orion 15.1..place files (devcon.exe etc.) into /windows/system32 folder and run install.bat as administrator

the list

*Instructions on how to make version 16 works*
1. Install Orion 16 without installing the CSC Update Service.
2. If Orion 16 is installed with CSC Update Service. Use the Control Panel "Add or Remove Programs" to uninstall the CSC Update Service.
3. Install HASP Emulator HASPEmulPE-XP_2_33_a002W3. Use keygen.exe to create haspemul.reg file (keygen.exe must be on hard disk to create the file) which is exsisting in csc orion 15 medicine.
4. Run created haspemul.reg file
5. Run Orion 15.reg file which is exsisting in csc orion 15 medicine.
6. Click Start, point cursor to Run then click. In the Run dialog text box type regedit. Click the OK button. In the registry

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Emulator\HASP\Dump\34313BAA​​]

modify (rename) Orion15 to CSCOrion16

6. Run HASP Emulator program
7. Click Install HASP Emulator Driver icon (if you can not choose the icon, you probably already have the HASP Emulator Driver installed)
8. Run Orion 16

الكراك بالمرفقات
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## hassananas (28 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم جرب ما اجمع عليه العلماء في المنتديات: 
RE: csc orion16 
Instructions on how to make version 16 works
1. Install Orion 16 without installing the CSC Update Service.
2. If Orion 16 is installed with CSC Update Service. Use the Control Panel "Add or Remove Programs" to uninstall the CSC Update Service.
3. Install HASP Emulator HASPEmulPE-XP_2_33_a002W3. Use keygen.exe to create haspemul.reg file (keygen.exe must be on hard disk to create the file) which is exsisting in csc orion 15 medicine.
4. Run created haspemul.reg file
5. Run Orion 15.reg file which is exsisting in csc orion 15 medicine.
6. Click Start, point cursor to Run then click. In the Run dialog text box type regedit. Click the OK button. In the registry

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Emulator\HASP\Dump\34313BAA​​]

modify (rename) Orion15 to CSCOrion16

6. Run HASP Emulator program
7. Click Install HASP Emulator Driver icon (if you can not choose the icon, you probably already have the HASP Emulator Driver installed)
8. Run Orion 16


----------



## hoiyemen (29 نوفمبر 2010)

هل نجح احد في تنصيب البرنامج* CSCOrion16 على نظام Windows 7 64 bit 

*


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (29 نوفمبر 2010)

بمنتهى الأمانة انت تبذل جهدا رائعا لمنفعة الآخرين
ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
هل تعلم اننى حتى الان لم استطع تحميل البرنامج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ميجا ابلوود محجوب فى السعودية ورابيد شير فى ثوبه الجديد تنكر للغلابة
الميديا فير والفور شير لا يزالان أنصارا للضعفاء
هل لديك متسع من الوقت لاعادة رفع البرنامج على الميديا فير او الفور شير ؟؟؟
البرنامج هام للجميع وانت بذلت جهدا مضنيا - اكمل جميلك معنا وارفعه على الميديا فير
ولك خالص التحية والعرفان بالجميل


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 نوفمبر 2010)

majdiotoom قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اخوتي الاعزاء
> 
> اليكم رابط جديد للبرنامج قمت برفعه على ميجا ابلود
> ...





majdiotoom قال:


> اخواني م زعيم الاسكندريه وم جمال اليكم
> 
> رابط جديد للبرنامج على rapidshare
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## majdiotoom (30 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي زعيم الاسكندريه
ان شاء الله ساقوم برفعه على 4shared


----------



## Jamal (30 نوفمبر 2010)

majdiotoom قال:


> اخي زعيم الاسكندريه
> ان شاء الله ساقوم برفعه على 4shared



سنكون لك جدا جدا شاكرين
:75:


----------



## a_gamal (30 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## majdiotoom (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*Csc orion16 sp1*

CSC ORION16 SP1


http://rapidshare.com/files/434417775/Orion16_SP1.rar


----------



## hoiyemen (2 ديسمبر 2010)

majdiotoom قال:


> CSC ORION16 SP1
> 
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/434417775/Orion16_SP1.rar


 


* يرجى اعادة رفعه على Mediafire or 4shared ,وذلك لتعذر تنزيله من Rapidshare*
مع الشكر الجزيل
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*وهل نجح احد في تنصيب البرنامج CSCOrion16 على نظام Windows 7 64 bit 
يرجى الأفاده
*


----------



## majdiotoom (2 ديسمبر 2010)

رابط اضافي ل CSC ORION16 SP1

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U8SUYPRX


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 ديسمبر 2010)

majdiotoom قال:


> csc orion16 sp1
> 
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/434417775/orion16_sp1.rar





majdiotoom قال:


> رابط اضافي ل csc orion16 sp1
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=u8suyprx



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## majdiotoom (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكي الله خيرا اختنا سنا الاسلام


----------



## majdiotoom (8 ديسمبر 2010)

روابط جديده ل CSC ORION16 SP1

http://ifile.it/byt3xgh

http://www.mediafire.com/?leulej403q8plut


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 ديسمبر 2010)

majdiotoom قال:


> روابط جديده ل csc orion16 sp1
> 
> http://ifile.it/byt3xgh
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?leulej403q8plut



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## تنوب قنوى (10 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you very very much


----------



## majdiotoom (17 ديسمبر 2010)

CSC ORION 16 UPDATE

Service Pack 2
Date: December 2010
Size 46.4 MB 

LINK

http://www.sendspace.com/file/a8lfoh


----------



## majdiotoom (17 ديسمبر 2010)

CSC ORION 16 UPDATE

Date December 1st, 2010
Size 45.85 MB 
Service Pack 1
رابط الشركه المصنعه للبرنامج
LINK

http://www.cscworld.com/updates/orion/


----------



## majdiotoom (17 ديسمبر 2010)

رابط جديد ل


cscorion16 sp2


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U8SDUYOP


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 ديسمبر 2010)

majdiotoom قال:


> csc orion 16 update
> 
> date december 1st, 2010
> size 45.85 mb
> ...





majdiotoom قال:


> csc orion 16 update
> 
> service pack 2
> date: December 2010
> ...





majdiotoom قال:


> رابط جديد ل
> 
> 
> cscorion16 sp2
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## majdiotoom (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*روابط اظافيه ل csc orion16 sp2*

روابط اظافيه ل csc orion16 sp2

http://ifile.it/fm25hbd/update_csc_orion_16_sp2_december2010.zip


----------



## majdiotoom (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*روابط اظافيه ل csc orion16 sp2*

روابط اظافيه ل csc orion16 sp2

http://www.mediafire.com/?c0tobz8awdwuww6


----------



## majdiotoom (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*روابط اظافيه ل csc orion16 sp2*

روابط اظافيه ل csc orion16 sp2



http://www.sendspace.com/file/9ljm24


----------



## majdiotoom (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*روابط اظافيه ل csc orion16 sp2*

روابط اظافيه ل csc orion16 sp2


http://hotfile.com/dl/90155461/76d0e65/update_csc_orion_16_sp2_december2010.zip.html


----------



## majdiotoom (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*روابط اظافيه ل csc orion16 sp2*

روابط اظافيه ل csc orion16 sp2





http://www.easy-share.com/1913316629/update_csc_orion_16_sp2_december2010.zip


----------



## majdiotoom (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*روابط اظافيه ل csc orion16 sp2*

روابط اظافيه ل csc orion16 sp2



http://depositfiles.com/en/files/wh3fpcni2


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 ديسمبر 2010)

majdiotoom قال:


> روابط اظافيه ل csc orion16 sp2
> 
> http://ifile.it/fm25hbd/update_csc_orion_16_sp2_december2010.zip





majdiotoom قال:


> روابط اظافيه ل csc orion16 sp2
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?c0tobz8awdwuww6





majdiotoom قال:


> روابط اظافيه ل csc orion16 sp2
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/9ljm24





majdiotoom قال:


> روابط اظافيه ل csc orion16 sp2
> 
> 
> http://hotfile.com/dl/90155461/76d0e65/update_csc_orion_16_sp2_december2010.zip.html





majdiotoom قال:


> روابط اظافيه ل csc orion16 sp2
> 
> 
> 
> ...





majdiotoom قال:


> روابط اظافيه ل csc orion16 sp2
> 
> 
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/en/files/wh3fpcni2



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Jamal (19 ديسمبر 2010)

majdiotoom قال:


> csc orion 16 update
> 
> service pack 2
> date: December 2010
> ...




الموقع محجوب في السعودية


----------



## majdiotoom (19 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي جمال هناك اكثر من رابط ل csc orion 16 update

service pack 2
غير الذي ذكرته


----------



## Jamal (19 ديسمبر 2010)

majdiotoom قال:


> اخي جمال هناك اكثر من رابط ل csc orion 16 update
> 
> service pack 2
> غير الذي ذكرته




شكرا لك وسلمت الايادي
تم التحميل
وشكرا


----------



## welly76 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*الهاسب لا يعمل مع نظام الويندور فيستا*



majdiotoom قال:


> خطوات تنصيب csc orion16
> 
> 1. Install orion 16
> 
> ...



الهاسب لا يعمل مع فيستا ... ماهي مقتراحتكم لحل الموضوع ؟ شكرا جزيلا


----------



## SAL_SAL_M (7 فبراير 2011)

لو سمحتم أفيدونا بجد
أنا نزلت البرنامج والملف اسمة orion 16 .7z
مش عارف اتعامل مع الملف دة
ولا انا عندجي شئ غلط برجاء افيدونا
جزاكم الله خيرا علي سرعة الرد


----------



## SAL_SAL_M (7 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا 7z
طلع امتداد برنامج الزيب الجديد
دمتم بخير


----------



## SAL_SAL_M (8 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليك... انا نزلت البرنامج بس الكراك شكلة موشغال... أنا شغال xp والكراك اللي بتكتبوة دايما مختلف في اسمة عن اللي موجود علموقع ...فهل يتري هو دا سبب المشكلة؟؟
HASP Emulator HASPEmulPE-XP_2_33_a002W3
هذا اللي بتتكلموا علية
لكن الموجود
علموقع 
Hasp.Emuator.Professional.v2.33.a002.Incl.KG.WinNT2kXP-CPHV
أو 
Hasp.Emuator.Professional.v2.33.a002.Incl.Keygen.WinNT2kXP-CPHV

أنا نزلتة وسطبتة لكن بيديني رسالة مفادها انه يطلب السيريال نمبر مني
أفيديوني بالله عليكم
.


----------



## majdiotoom (16 فبراير 2011)

*CSC Orion 16 Service Pack 3*​ February 2011


http://rapidshare.com/#!download|739tl4|448228432|update_csc_orion_16_sp3_february2011.msp|53368


----------



## زينوسوفت (16 فبراير 2011)

ممكن رفع HASP Emulator PE V2.33 لاني لا املك النسخة 15


----------



## زينوسوفت (17 فبراير 2011)

*ممكن رفع HASP Emulator PE V2.33 لاني لا املك النسخة 15*​


----------



## majdiotoom (17 فبراير 2011)

*http://www.cscworld.com/orion/releasenotes/orion16/update_csc_orion_16_sp3_february2011.htm*


*Release Notes*





*CSC Orion 16 SP3 (February 2011)*

This software update fixes the following issues.
*Fixed Items*

Issue related to slab design using the moment coefficient method, for more information please read Orion Product Bulletin 9.
"Min Edge Coverage ratio" was not functioning in the "Set slab types automatically" command.
A number of other fixes with non-critical design consequences.
*Enhancements*

Enhancements to FE Raft foundation Analysis.
Enhanced Open Project dialogue.
Speed improvements for "FE Chasedown".
Improvements to the "yield line" load determination method.


*Installing Updates*

To install updates open the *Windows Start Menu*, select *All Programs* and then run *Software Updates* which will start the Software Manager application from where you can choose to install the available updates.


*Update History*



This update also includes all previous updates.

SP 1 December 2010
SP 2 December 2010
©2011 CSC (UK) Ltd. All rights reserved.
Computer Services Consultants (UK) Ltd. Registered in England with number 2237053.
Registered office: Yeadon House, New Street, Pudsey LS28 8AQ


----------



## majdiotoom (18 فبراير 2011)

CSC Orion 16 SP3 

http://www.cscworld.com/My-CSC-World/Software-downloads/Updates/Orion/Orion-16.aspx


----------



## majdiotoom (19 فبراير 2011)

الاخ زينوسوفت
*ممكن رفع HASP Emulator PE V2.33 لاني لا املك النسخة 15*​ 
هذا رابط فيه ما تريد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144922.html


----------



## Mahmod Abu Wasel (4 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم لقد اتبعت كل الخطوات
لكن عند تشغل البرنامج احصل على هذه الرسال
Dongle 3431:3BAA not found
فما العمل
جهازي xp


----------



## boushy (1 يوليو 2011)

الاخ الكريم مجدي توم 
البرنامج لا يعمل مع الويندوز 7 
رغم اني من متابعيه من النسخة 14 وكان يعمل معي علي كل البرامج القديمة من اكس بي وفيستا مما اضطرني للتثبيت علي جهاز يعمل علي xp 
نرجو الافادة ماهي المشكلة في التثبيت علي 7 
تقبل فائق شكري


----------



## ammar.2520 (4 أغسطس 2011)

شبااااااب أنقذوني البرنامج رافض يعمل عندي ونظام التشغيل حقي ويدوز 7 ..64 بت


----------



## boushy (4 أغسطس 2011)

ammar.2520 قال:


> شبااااااب أنقذوني البرنامج رافض يعمل عندي ونظام التشغيل حقي ويدوز 7 ..64 بت



الله يكون في العون يا عمار 
انا لي اكثر من 6 اشهر احاول انزل فيه علي 7 مش راضي 
وعملت ليه ويندوزاكس بي افتراضي وبرضو لم ينزل 
يعني ما خليت ليه حل ما دورت عليه


----------



## majdiotoom (4 أغسطس 2011)

CSC Orion 16 Service Pack 8 

http://cdn.cscworld.com/public/orion/orion/updates/update_csc_orion_16_sp8_july2011.msp


----------



## majdiotoom (4 أغسطس 2011)

CSC Orion 16 Service Pack 8

http://www.cscworld.com/My-CSC-World/Software-downloads/Updates/Orion/Orion-16.aspx


----------



## ابوالليوث (25 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن احد يعرف كيف تفتح الملفات المعمولة باوريون 15 على اوريون 16


----------



## محمد توفيق مح (30 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورين على المجهود الرائع
بس ياريت نلاقى طريقة ل window 7 - 64


----------



## welly76 (13 أبريل 2012)

هل يمكن تشغيله على ويندوز 7 .... حاولت وفشلت


----------

